# One of you now



## tehpope (Dec 17, 2017)

Bought $50 in Ethereum and Litecoin. Am I fucked? Its been fluxing the last few days. I basically put in what I'm willing to lose. Have no interest in dumping my entire funds into coins.


----------



## Skeletor (Dec 17, 2017)

As long as it's not a big part of your net worth and you understand the risks, you'll be fine.

I'm still a long-term Bitcoin skeptic, but damn it's tempting to buy a few coins and gamble for the moon.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for letting me know, selling all my LTC and ETH now. Good luck!


----------

